# Replacement seats for API Treestands



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Here you go. Slumper seats makes replacements that fit just about everything. They are a sponsor on here and the seats are made here.

https://slumperseats.com/


----------



## bowhunter41168 (Mar 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## bowhunter41168 (Mar 19, 2008)

I looked at the slumper seats and nothing looked like they would work.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

The summit seats fit as well.


----------



## WVFrid (Nov 25, 2010)

I have an API and a bear got a hold of my seat while I went back for lunch. Think I'm gonna go with a hazmore seat for it now.


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

WVFrid said:


> I have an API and *a bear got a hold of my seat *while I went back for lunch. Think I'm gonna go with a hazmore seat for it now.


F the Seat you need a 44 magnum son!!


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Why not just get a hazmore. There is much more room in the stand


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Put a hazmore on mine and absolutely love it!


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

I have the same problem with an old API hang on. It called the fold & tumble seat or something like that. In the past i just ordered a new one from API, but this year was told they don't have parts for that stand anymore. It's a bummer because it's probably the most comfortable stand that I have. I was thinking of just getting some some lawn chair webbing and a thin seat cushion to replace it.


----------



## WVFrid (Nov 25, 2010)

BvrHunter said:


> F the Seat you need a 44 magnum son!!



Ha.. No doubt! Never did see the bear that did it.. Makes for a long and uncomfortable sit now. Half a butt cheek on, and half off.. :embara:


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

bowhunter41168 said:


> I looked at the slumper seats and nothing looked like they would work.


Any of our sling seats fit on the API - I personally have a older API climber with the Super on it-one of the best set ups I have.

https://slumperseats.com/product/super-slumper/

What type stand do you have ?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

TheKingofKings said:


> The summit seats fit as well.


x2 Fit well and are very comfortable.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Called API for parts and they told me they don't SELL replacement parts for any of their stands anymore.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Bought a Summit seat for my Equalizer and it's pretty comfy.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

I bought a replacement Lone Wolf seat for my API climber. It fits exactly the same as the original API seat but was even more comfortable. I didn't have access to any other brands so I can't comment on those.


----------

